# Těmhle investorům



## maya33

Hello,

I have to translate a czech newspaper article, but I don't speak czech at all!! I tried to do this with Google Trad in orderto understand the global meaning of the article, but I have somme difficulty with this sentence: 
"Těmhle investorům stačilo jen šest měsíců a už chtějí vinici v Bordeaux kupovat. "

The article talks about wealthy chinese people who buy vineyards in France and more particularly in Bordeaux.
Does the sentence mean that there was a drop in the investments six month ago but that now, the chineses still want to buy a vineyard? Or am I completely wrong?

Thank you for your help,


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello maya33, the precise sense of "stačilo jen šest měsíců" isn't entirely clear without more context.
The sentence you give translates as "These investors only needed six months, and now they want to buy a vineyard in Bordeaux."

However, they only needed 6 months *for what*?  Without knowing that, the tenses as they stand (without further context) are slightly strange -_ il ne leur fallait_ que ..... et _maintenant ils veulent_...  (imperfect, followed by present tense).  Is there any more context (the whole sentence before, and the whole sentence after)?

There's no way of knowing, from the single sentence you give here, whether the sense is related to investments six months ago or not.

And don't rely on translation machines, they are pretty hopeless.  You say it's from a newspaper article. Can you provide a link to the source?


----------



## maya33

Thank you for your help, Enquiring Mind. Here is the link: http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ct24/ek...-oblibili-francouzsky-skvost-vino-z-bordeaux/
And the paragraph: "Opravdové bohatství Číňana se pozná podle toho, že má kromě drahého auta, honosného domu či jachty i vinici v oblasti Bordeaux. Víno je totiž symbol luxusu a čínská smetánka se tak soustředí právě na něj.
Číňany zajímá jen to nejlepší ze všech druhů vín. Těmhle investorům stačilo jen šest měsíců a už chtějí vinici v Bordeaux kupovat. Před třemi lety sem jezdili someliéři z Číny a jen velmi málo turistů. Dnes je to naopak. Francie není jen o Paříži nebo francouzské riviéře. Myslím, že oblast Bordeaux patří mezi top destinace."

Thanks


----------



## Enquiring Mind

"The true extent of the wealth of a Chinese is shown by the fact that in addition to an expensive car, a swanky house or yacht, he also owns a vineyard in the Bordeaux region.  Wine, you see, is a symbol of luxury, and that's why the Chinese crème de la crème are so keen on it.  But the Chinese are only interested in the best wines. These investors only needed six months, and they already want to buy a vineyard in Bordeaux. Three years ago the people coming here from China were the sommeliers, very few of them were tourists.  Now it's the other way round.   France is not just about Paris or the French Riviera.  Bordeaux is, I think, one of the top destinations."

That's the translation, but we're still none the wiser about the meaning of the "only needed six months" phrase. The Czech is, in my (non-native) opinion, vague. The "article" is, in fact, largely a transcript of the embedded video.  At the point where the narrator says "these investors only needed six months", the video is showing two Chinese people walking in a vineyard.  There's no clear indication of what the "only needed six months" refers to.  From the context, maybe they visited the vineyards as tourists six months previously, and now they've come back and decided they want to* buy* a vineyard.

The piece is a sort of "lifestyle" filler for a thin news day, not a deep analytical economic report.  Note that towards the end of the clip (1'12") about the Chinese buying vineyards in Bordeaux, a group of Chinese women are clinking glasses containing *white* wine, but the classic Bordeaux vineyards produce red wine, not white.


----------



## maya33

Thank you very much for your help and for your translation. I think you are true: it must be a reference to the chineses seen in the video, who decided, six months ago, to buy a Château in Bordeaux.

Concerning the video, it just illustrates the article: in fact, the cameraman came for an american channel in order to film chineses tourists, who came to the Médoc with a group of other people (americans, canadians, ...). They didn't wanted to buy any vineyard or Château: they were just visiting and tasting. But the cameraman asked questions about other chineses who were looking for a château. I don't understand what is said on the video, but I think they decided to cut some parts of it in order to match the article content. You can see white wine because they were discovering some specificities of the Médoc, and around 15 châteaux are producing white wine in Médoc (sold under Bordeaux appellation, of course, because, as you said, Medoc is traditionally red).


----------

